# LGI Build Update w/Pictures



## MR Bulk (Nov 8, 2002)

Not wanting those waiting to feel left out, I have attempted to give you a sense of what it's like trying to pump out several dozen LGIs yet maintaining the best QC possible in a one-man shop.

First here is what it looks like when about half the donors are piled up in front of you and you suddenly realize the size of the task ahead, and how little of your life you will have to yourself over the coming days:







There are hours spent toiling over little parts that will never be seen by the end user. Here is one of the wire contacts removed from the Brinkmann bulb socket in order to facilitate insertion of one of the wire leads going to the Luxeon:






Here is the same contact after the needlepoint soldering iron has done its duty:






Just to put things in perspective:






This is the family picnic table on the back porch, the scene of many a happy summer day with my wife and daughter, sipping ice teas and sharing laughs, now overrun by offensively alien hardware:






Dedicated to the relentless quest for Luxeon photons, I remain as ever,


----------



## grift (Nov 8, 2002)

hey if you posted all this useful insight then it means you AREN'T making lights!!!!

back to the shop w/ya and make haste








-Eritt


----------



## WayneM (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey....

I'm pretty sure I saw my name on that one right there - over toward the center right up near the top. 

The one destined to be the brightest LGI ever. 

Yes! That one.


----------



## lambda (Nov 8, 2002)

Somehow, I can relate to this Mr. Bulk.

Haw! You poor devil,,,,,,,,,


----------



## WayneM (Nov 8, 2002)

Sorry. Not to make you feel rushed, Mr. B, but we are like kids just before Christmas, and you are the chief elf.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 8, 2002)

Grift, I was taking a break, I promise. And now I am typing this from work! Will resume The Task tomorrow.

WayneM, you can pick any one you want. At that stage they were all still incandescents...

Dear Sensei, no wonder you got me into this. Misery loves company!

Signed,

Chief Elf


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 9, 2002)

Mr Bulk and to all you modders out there who wants to share their modding skills with us,

I just want to thank you personally for sharing your skills and dedication for people like me who are just not gifted in modding things like that. I can't even imagine the level of patience and dedication that you put into one of these mods, let alone, a dozen of them or more!! I cannot wait to get my LGI and my Cyclops, but as long as they are in the safe hands of the creator being molded, just gives me a nice feeling that I am going to get one of the best mods out there. So once again, I thank you very much!!

Take care,
ZEPH


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 9, 2002)

Sheesh, guess I gotta make Zeph's one real careful now, not just throw'em out quick-like, like how I'll be making Grift's and WayneM's... ;^)


----------



## WayneM (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm not worried one bit, given that:

1) Your work always turns out great, and 
2) any workmanship deficiencies can easily be corrected by installation of an additional LS.


----------



## Sigman (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm kind of sensitive...let me wipe my eyes...it's like, like...watching the birth of a child! I can't talk now....

Actually, it's great to see "A Work In Progress!!" Thanks for keeping us in touch!


----------



## BigHonu (Nov 9, 2002)

Charlie,

You are a true pillar in the mod world and I would hate for you to lose your passion over supply vs. demand vs. time issues. I know the Aloha spirit runs deep in you, but don't let that picnic table turn into a workbench. Family first, mods second. Your hobby will seem less like a job when your family is behind you.

My $.02

Aloha
Brian


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks guys, and to BigHonu: spoken like a man who already has his LGI! But you are right -- I think I'll stop right now, take a week off, and fly myself and my family down to Disney World...

See you guys later.


----------



## James S (Nov 9, 2002)

Mr Bulk,

I'll fly my family down and meet you there to pick up my LGI

Fun to see the picts of the artist in action! I am eagerly awaiting mine, but don't hurt yourself!

Thanks,
James


----------



## PeterM (Nov 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> *I think I'll stop right now, take a week off, and fly myself and my family down to Disney World...*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">CHARLIE STOP. TURN BACK NOW!!. Florida's a LIVING HELL!! Sinkholes everywhere, Tornados, Fires, Hail, SNOW!! Besides, DISNEYWORLD IS CLOSED. Yeah, really. BUBONIC PLAQUE



from all the rodents. The chamber of commerce is keeping it secret, but I got an e-mail here from a guy on the "inside"; (does the name mick ring a bell?) So stay there in Sunny Hawaii where it's nice & safe



Keep the brinkmans handy to ward off any attacking rodents and I'll let you know when the coast is clear, (What's my LGI's ETA again?). Just lookin' out for yer best interests ya know.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 9, 2002)

Haw! Hey stop bothering me, I'm working...


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 9, 2002)

Charlie,

I just want to echo Zephyr's and especially BigHonu's thoughts. 

I had a creative passion in one area of my life that I thought would never die. "Success" was what killed it, because it consumed more and more of my time and energy and started to become tedious. Eventually I began to resent it and finally I just flat out quit.

Don't let that happen to you Charlie (and I guess this could apply to all our successful modders). 

Big Honu's formula rings true: Family first, then hobby 

Brightnorm


----------



## LoneRebel (Nov 9, 2002)

Mr. Bulk, I have to agree with the others here. Its great that you are offering us flashaholics a way to fuel our disorder. You never know, I might've died of flashlight envy if it werent for you


----------



## Dean L (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh oh, I've been reading about this LGI now most of the afternoon (and morning) and now I'm lusting after one. Is there a list, how do I get my sweaty hands on one of these? I'll send an email just in case there is a list since I know you are slaving away making the ones that have recently been ordered. 

I gotta have one, I'm hopeless when I find something that is state of the art.


----------



## RickLux (Nov 9, 2002)

Wow I didn't think about all the pressure thats on you with the list growing every day. And you guys that are pressuring Mr Bulk to turn your mods out faster should be ashamed. 
So all you flashaholics 
that are in front of me in the waiting list should do the right thing and move yourselves to the end of the list for Mr Bulks sake. You know it's the only right thing to do. Just email him and say you re sorry and if you are in front of me
tell him to move you to the back of the list. You need to stop thinking about yourselves. Think about Mr Bulk.



["Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take but by the moments that take our breath away." ]


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 9, 2002)

As the pile slowly rises






And fat ziplocks are made






They begin shipping Monday

Out to those who first paid.


----------



## RickLux (Nov 9, 2002)

Breathless antisipation 
( similar to Homer Simpson seeing a plate of doughnuts)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 9, 2002)

Whoa dude!, I'm finally going to get my very own LGI soon!! Can't wait!! Looking mighty fine there Mr. Bulk! Take care...

ZEPH


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 9, 2002)

Did you guys notice there is no dust at Mr. Bulk's house? And the eerie glow coming from his tool box? Could he be a cyborg? That might explain the precision of his work. I wonder what his "flashlights" are called where he comes from. He says he's from Hawaii...right, how convenient. Could have an alien race identified the brightest people on earth through their membership in CPF? This is what really gives him away: no fingerprints. Are they going to come and get us? Don't laugh. He has your address.


----------



## L.E.D. (Nov 9, 2002)

Wow, icebreak is RIGHT! Also, If you look closely at the first picture (the one with a mound of completed LGI's), at the upper left corner, there is an ARC OF LIGHT! This is clearly some sort of advanced quantum device! It is actually bending Light! hmmmmm............


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 10, 2002)

If you look carefully at the lens on the light on the bottom left you can make out the reflection of a "person" removing a beam from a whole bank of beams. And in the picture below that what is the pink thing under the bag of lights on the examination table?


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 10, 2002)

Whoops. Two whoops, actually.

First, I got so wrapped up in my little poem that I forgot Monday was a holiday. Third line should read, "They begin shipping _Tuesday_".

And the second whoops? I shoulda thrown a tarp over the damn plasma reactor before I took the first picture. Now the whole world knows We are here...

PS. And I absolutely cannot talk about the pink thing. At all.


----------



## James S (Nov 10, 2002)

Tee hee, I'm giggling like a schoolgirl...

-James


----------



## hotfoot (Nov 10, 2002)

Wow! I always imagined Santa's workshop to look like Charlie's workbench!

So, Charlie is Chief Elf this year, huh? Great!






Once he gets past making this batch of LGIs, maybe he'll get round to fixing Rudolph's nose with a nice bright red luxeon. With all the light pollution nowadays, that standard red-nose doesn't cut it anymore. Something tells me we'll see Santa coming a lot easier this year! And the lucky ones among us will have an LGI in their stockings...


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 10, 2002)

I have progressed past being concerned and am now alarmed about this. McGizmo's most recent post, though careful to be a close-up with no reflections, has no dust or fingerprints either. Then there is dat2zip. Please, this unit's designation might as well have been C3PO.

I've done some research. According to one source, (Prior-Art-O-Matic), McGizmo is a hearing aid that can help you lose weight! It blocks UV light. Also, dat2zip is a cricket bat that blocks UV light! 

What's really crazy is that at Prior-Art-O-Matic ( http://www.thesurrealist.co.uk/priorart.cgi?ref=dat2zip ) if you click on "why not click here?" ( http://kevan.org/brain.cgi?Kevan ) your brain may be eaten.

This saga, I fear, is not over. So please keep an eye on the sky. Keep your trusty earth-made flashlights at the ready. More importantly, be careful when you enter the Mod Zone.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 10, 2002)

Just curious...I see a stack of 16 there. Could you possibly "enlighten" us and power all of them, showing what 16 look like on a wall 10 feet away?


----------



## txwest (Nov 10, 2002)

Just for all of you out there waiting for your LGI, the only thing better than having a LGI comming is to already have one. :>) TX


----------



## trailstoride (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by txwest:
> *Just for all of you out there waiting for your LGI, the only thing better than having a LGI comming is to already have one. :>) TX*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">That is so true!


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by Stefan:
> *Just curious...I see a stack of 16 there. Could you possibly "enlighten" us and power all of them, showing what 16 look like on a wall 10 feet away?
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Stefan, I already did that as part of the testing procedure. See the reflection in the bottom left lens in the stack of 16...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 10, 2002)

Thats just a reflection of the heads glowing. I'm curious how bright of a spot on the wall you can make with all of them fired up.



Kiss those HID stadium lights goodbye, maybe?


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 11, 2002)

Massive build nearing completion, shipping Tuesday...






**EDIT:* Oh BTW, Supreme Galactic Commanders Lamba and McGizmo have asked me to instruct viewers of this photo to ignore the two dozen or so Legend LXs in the blue package that were inadvertently shown, they will not become LGIs, they are destined to become the new...LG*5*s...


----------



## x-ray (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> **EDIT: Oh BTW, Supreme Galactic Commanders Lamba and McGizmo have asked me to instruct viewers of this photo to ignore the two dozen or so Legend LXs in the blue package that were inadvertently shown, they will not become LGIs, they are destined to become the new...LG5s...*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Ok can I order one now, before they're even built





That way I wont miss the boat


----------



## James S (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh Great Like everything else I buy, it's obsolete before I even pick up the mail





My wife hasn't noticed this current charge to the credit card yet, but I'll probably have to wait at least a month before sneaking in another expensive flashlight...

The big storm that created so much carnage across the mid west and eastern US this morning just passed over us. Was kind of a non starter this far away, but we did get a tornado warning. For the next one that could potentially take my power down I'll have my LGI and will be happy in the dark!

Thanks,
James


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 11, 2002)

I think I see mine in that pile.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by this_is_nascar:
> *I think I see mine in that pile.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Only if you promise not to sell it within the week otherwise USS MR Bulk Enterprise will have to start limiting your purchases...^D


----------



## W4DIZ (Nov 11, 2002)

LG5? White? I want one
David


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2002)

Speaking futuristically, if and when they are available, can you picture an LG10 using a 10 watt Luxeon? Can anyone say BRIGHT!!!


----------



## Sigman (Nov 11, 2002)

Does this mean (after having planted the seed), that you "may be taking requests" for the "LG5"?

it's spelled: " S - I - G - M - A - N"

1 Please? Oops, how much??


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 11, 2002)

Hmmm, not fully developed yet, may be underdriven though since the lifespan of 5-watts is still suspect, will announce something here if it becomes reality.


----------



## W4DIZ (Nov 11, 2002)

MR Bulk,
If you build it,We will buy it.
David


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 11, 2002)

LG5RB for me. PayPal sent. Thank you.

Also, (and this is for all of you that know what is really going on here.) Mr. Bulk's 'associate', lambda is not a commander, he is actually "The Big Giant Head". Please be careful of people that say in a monotone voice, "If you build it we will buy it." If you hear yourself say things like, "Understood. Will Com Ply." it is too late for you.

Keep your eyes on the skies.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 11, 2002)

Icebreak,

"_*Paypal sent*_"??? We haven't even set LG5 prices yet...


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 11, 2002)

really charles??? i thought i remember you telling me $5,000,000. heck, with all that money in your account now, maybe you should just donate them to special members of cpf such as myself...


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 11, 2002)

Un Der Stood. Will Com Ply.


----------



## Sigman (Nov 11, 2002)

Just who is this "Will" guy?

*PayPal sent also!!* 
(I didn't start it teacher, it was Icebreak...yep I saw him!)

(This is sort of like the CPF 50 Special deal...David hadn't even posted the address to send the donation to [for those of us who didn't know to begin with] and a herd of folks started sending in donations....blah, blah, blah...color me cutoff once, trying to stay at the lead of the pack?...)


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 11, 2002)

Bill E Mum me.


----------



## WayneM (Nov 13, 2002)

Mr. Bulk,

My LGI arrived yesterday! It was sitting - already unpacked - on the kitchen table when I got home. Great light - less than great timing, (if you know what I mean). 

I fired it up with some partially used (about 3/4 full) cells. It is drawing about 1.01-1.05 Amps and putting out lots of nice light. So can I throw caution to the wind and put some hot new cells in it, or should I wait a few weeks for enough cumulative group experience to prove it safe?

I just had to bring it to work with me today and impress some people!!


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 13, 2002)

WayneM,

Oh it's safe, just don't run lithiums or nimhs in it.

...already unpacked, eh?


----------



## BuddTX (Nov 13, 2002)

So, Mr. Bulk,

As I would like to be one of the first to order one of these LG5's please give some details!

Like, are 5 watt luxeons available, or will the be available in the next couple of months?

AND . . .

Will it be available in white?

All I want is a really bright, white, 5 watt luxeon! (And a trophy wife with a heart of gold!)


----------



## RickLux (Nov 13, 2002)

Technically speaking if you where traveling at the speed of light you would burn up in intense heat and your flashlight wouldn't work either .

Mr Bulk hows the mailing going, on those jedi light sabers ? The LGI. And can I send paypal payment for the 5 watter too ?


----------



## Nerd (Nov 13, 2002)

Technically speaking, you cannot travel at exactly light speed. According to Albert Einstein's theory of relativity, mass increases infinitely as you accelerate towards the speed of light. 

RickLux: And if there is no air friction, why would the anyone burn up in intense heat?

Which makes me wonder if we are traveling at twice the speed of light, when we on our flashlights, won't we be leaving a trail of light streamers? A.K.A Blue Angles aeroplane acrobatics...


----------



## lambda (Nov 13, 2002)

Mr. Bulk,

It appears the poor humans have yet to discover warp drive.........


----------



## NightStorm (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by lambda:
> *Mr. Bulk,
> 
> It appears the poor humans have yet to discover warp drive.........*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Let alone, sub-space corridors.











Dan


----------



## trailstoride (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by lambda:
> *Mr. Bulk,
> 
> It appears the poor humans have yet to discover warp drive.........*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I hear he is feverishly working on *phasors* using massively overdriven 5W Luxeon SE's


----------



## NightStorm (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by trailstoride:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by lambda:
> Mr. Bulk,
> 
> It appears the poor humans have yet to discover warp drive.........*


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I hear he is feverishly working on phasors using massively overdriven 5W Luxeon SE's



*</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You'd have to see PsycoBob for that one.





Dan


----------



## eluminator (Nov 13, 2002)

Sounds good but where can I buy di-lithium crystals in AA size?


----------



## Sigman (Nov 13, 2002)

GOOD LUCK... "Dilithium Crystals are in Short Supply in Baja!"


----------



## trailstoride (Nov 13, 2002)

Try looking for di-123's (223's are di lithiums




)


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 13, 2002)

BuddTX, I am not sure which donor to use for the LG5 if there ever is one. I need to really find out first if and when Future will indeed sell me a usable quantity of 5w white HDs anyway, then again maybe I will need 5w white SEs if something I am waiting for the Arctic Silver to cure up in works out.

I know for almost a fact that the Legend LXs are probably out as donors since I don't make circuits anyway, and the LX running a 5W on DD @6V is not even as bright as the average LGI, if preliminary experiments with the meager number of 5Ws I have now are any indication.

As for the rest of you (hey, Warp Drive must be even better than Direct Drive, no?), may The Force be with y'all.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2002)

Sigman

That was a funny site. I liked this statement in particular:
_"On condition of anonymity he agreed to view and comment on the tape. I was surprised when Dr. Tony Colleraine..."_
So much for anonymity. As for dilithium...I'm thinking back to Star Trek here...isn't that power source at least a thousand to a million times the brightness of the brightest Luxeon there is? Little redundant using that to power your flashlight (I would imagine incredible life span of the power source though).


----------



## NightStorm (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by Stefan:
> *Sigman
> 
> That was a funny site. I liked this statement in particular:
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Actually, the dilithium crystals are used to channel the power from the matter-anti-matter reaction to the warp nacelles [much like a MadMax handles 123s]. So far my experiments with anti-hydrogen have produced no desirable results beyond scorching the kitchen counter and burning out a couple 1w LSs. But, boy were they bright!!











Dan


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by PercaDan:
> 
> So far my experiments with anti-hydrogen have produced no desirable results beyond scorching the kitchen counter and burning out a couple 1w LSs. But, boy were they bright!!
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Are you referring to the 1w LSs being bright, or the reaction of the power supply to give the energy? Either way, do you have beam shots for comparing brightness? How did it fair against an LG1, (for example)?


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 13, 2002)

Stefan, I have some nice volcano land for sale here in Hawaii...


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 13, 2002)

And what do we call the inhabitants of "volcano land" ?


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 14, 2002)

Vulcans...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2002)

Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## Sigman (Nov 14, 2002)

"Vulcans"...








Seriously Stefan, it only takes a very minute amount of the dilithium crystals...so expensive, but they last sooooo long!


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2002)

Charlie, so this means I'll have a use for my LX?


----------



## NightStorm (Nov 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by Stefan:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by PercaDan:
> 
> So far my experiments with anti-hydrogen have produced no desirable results beyond scorching the kitchen counter and burning out a couple 1w LSs. But, boy were they bright!!
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Are you referring to the 1w LSs being bright, or the reaction of the power supply to give the energy? Either way, do you have beam shots for comparing brightness? How did it fair against an LG1, (for example)?[/QB]</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Questions answered in order received:

1] Yes!
2] Camera fried.
3] I don't have a LGI. However, if Mr. Bulk would like to loan me one, I would gladly do some long-term reliability tests [3-4 years].








Dan


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by Josh:
> *Charlie, so this means I'll have a use for my LX?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yes, you get to keep using it factory stock...:*)


----------



## MicroE (Nov 14, 2002)

Mr. Bulk---You opened the off-topic topic of those Legend LX's. 
Are you using a board to maintain the (750mA+)current for a 5Watter with two 123's or is this a low-current direct drive project?---Marc


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 14, 2002)

Marc, the latter...that's why it's not going to happen unless I find me some Really Really bright efficient low Vf examples (although right now I'd just like to find ANY examples).


----------



## RickLux (Nov 14, 2002)

*Technically speaking, you cannot travel at exactly light speed. According to Albert Einstein's theory of relativity, mass increases infinitely as you accelerate towards the speed of light. * 

Einstein based many of his theories on the concept of a static universe we how ever live in an expanding universe maybe relativity is a hindrance in developing new theories.

Space may lack friction but here on terra ferma
we have several friction conditions making light speed travel a heated affair. And then again I could be wrong.

I just want a flashlight thats bright enough to see the future. Maybe fit in your pocket too. But i could give up that requirement and push it in a wheel barrel if thats how its gotta be.


----------



## Nerd (Nov 14, 2002)

I just want a light the size of an ARC AAA packing light output like that of Space Needle and a run time of 1 hour.

Not to much to ask for right? Right?


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 15, 2002)

writeright?


----------



## Azreal911 (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by Nerd:
> *I just want a light the size of an ARC AAA packing light output like that of Space Needle and a run time of 1 hour.
> 
> Not to much to ask for right? Right?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">i think that's very possible if you reshape the person who's selling the dilithium crystals into a aaa size battery then you are golden. the run time might last longer than that 5watt space needle.


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by Azreal911:
> *i think that's very possible if you reshape the person who's selling the dilithium crystals into a aaa size battery then you are golden. the run time might last longer than that 5watt space needle.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">So, not writeright or a beam shaper but a shape shifter?


----------



## James S (Nov 15, 2002)

My LGI arrived in todays mail! My postman arrived before dark so I've been playing in the bathroom with the lights out

I am very happy with this light, excellent work Mr Bulk!

Since this is the first Luxeon I've ever seen in the flesh, as it were, I had to take the head off to look at it. (yes I was very careful putting it back on so that I didn't put undue strain on the LED) All the pictures posted everywhere are extreme close ups, it's much smaller than I imagined and it also puts out a LOT of light! After a few minutes the head of the light starts to become warm, but not alarmingly so. I also see what people are talking about with the slightly green aura around the beam. But it doesn't bother me, it seems that the phosphor isn't evenly excited and that around the edges release much less light at the greenish color. Without the collimator on it really is an area light, there is no discernible beam without the lens at all, it just lights up everything. These would be wonderful for lanterns.

A very pleased customer, now I can't wait for it to get dark!

Thank you,
James


----------



## x-ray (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by James S:
> *I've been playing in the bathroom with the lights out
> 
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Careful you could go blind, one way or another


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 15, 2002)

James, thanks. I was going to suggest checking the nimhs when they're fresh off the charger, but I see you already thought of that.


----------



## Slick (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by James S:
> *OK, so I'm hogging the board
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">James, I've been running NiMh's in my Brinkmann 3AA mods since July without any problems. I like them because they are close to being as bright as with alkalines. I too measure less current flow using NiMh's - about 750-950mA for NiMh's vs. 1.3-1.5 amps for alkalines in the same flashlight.

I'd say that your entirely safe using NiMh's providing you've checked your current flow to ensure you're not driving them harder than alkalines would. Also, you should let your NiMh's sit overnight after charging before use, as freshly charged NiMh's tend to give off excessive levels of current.

From the research I've conducted, I've concluded that AA NiMh's are safe, but apparently the internal resistance of larger NiMh cells (C and D) is low enoungh that they deliver too much current. Eventually I will spend the cash on some C & D NiMh's cells to perform proper tests.

BTW - I guessing that your "scale" of measurement was 990mA and 1.2 A


----------



## James S (Nov 15, 2002)

Heh, misreading my own meter? When checking at the 10 amp level it seems to get very similar numbers that mention above. From the same alkalines that I measured at 1.2 amps when new have already dropped to .8 amps after probably about 10 minutes of use! But the light is still very bright. The NiMH's are putting about .9 amps through. So I think they are going to be OK. But I'll check them again when they come out fresh from the charger to make sure it's not too much. If necessary I'll let them mellow for a day before use

Thanks,
James


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 15, 2002)

My LGI arrived today. I haven't had a chance to play with it outside in the dark yet, but around the house today it was bright.

Truely a kick-*** light Charlie. Nice job and thanks for giving me the opportunity to own one.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 15, 2002)

Nascar, glad to hear you got it safe and sound...


----------



## James S (Nov 16, 2002)

LOL, it's exciting, but not THAT exciting



I've been playing with it now in full light and it's the first LED flashlight I've even had that you might actually use for something in the daylight without adjusted eyes!

Why is the collimator called a collimator and not a reflector? It's clearly reflecting the light due to the angle between the dissimilar materials of the plastic and the air, so it needs no reflective material. Just like looking up form the bottom of a pool at the right angle reflects back.

I could be wrong about that, but that sure looks like what is happening in there.

-James


----------



## James S (Nov 16, 2002)

OK, so I'm hogging the board





It was my understanding that NiMH's would severely overdrive this light, but I'm not sure that is the case. I measured 120ma with brand new alkalines, and only 99ma with NiMh's that I topped off just 2 days ago. No noticeable difference in output, at least not in my currently sunlit office.

It's possible that these batts are just old and not capable of putting out the full power. I was getting ready to make a resister pill to go in the end for when I'm using new NiMH's, but it might not be necessary. I'll top them up tonight again and see if it's any different when they are new out of the charger.

-James


----------



## Doug S (Nov 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by James S:
> *OK, so I'm hogging the board
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">It may be your measuring technique. The meter leads plus internal shunt resistance may be limiting the current. Try the measurement again on the highest amperage scale on your meter [10A?] and see if you get a higher reading.


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 17, 2002)

Charlie,

I had committed the cardinal sin of using lithiums (fresh, no less), before you finally set me straight . But I HAD used it for about one hour, on and off with no apparent damage.

What this is leading up to is: What if I ran my LGI with two Alkalines and one lithium? Do you think that would be reasonably safe?

Thanks,
Brightnorm


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 18, 2002)

Hmm, I do not know the results of mixing different types of batteries (does prohibit this in most packaging language of most flashlights and battery-operated devices).

At what purpose does this proposed mix aim? A little more brightness perhaps?

So again I don't know, perhaps you will be the test guinea pig for the rest of us.

Not to worry, if you burn it out I can replace it -- provided I locate more quality Luxeons...


----------



## RickLux (Nov 18, 2002)

One hour till dark i am holding my new lgi. I dont want to spoil it in the bathroom. I think the sun has hooked on something over there it should be going down....


----------



## FalconFX (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't think mixing the batteries will increase any type of resistance, unless you basically put in a dead battery on purpose. AA and AAA NiMHs or Lithiums shouldn't be much of a problem. Heck, even Lamda's DD Cyclops is eating up some NiMH Cs with no problem. 

The light is definitely brighter with NiMHs, but it's seldom higher in heat generation than regular alkalines. As usual, the size of the AA cell limits the overflow current to the point where it's still safe for LSs driven by AAs, but mixed for Cs and Ds.


----------



## RickLux (Nov 18, 2002)

Dang it's a full moon
lgi is bright in the bathroom


----------



## lambda (Nov 18, 2002)

For best results, always feed the LGI fresh food; keep your hands and feet away from the LGI during feeding. Don't mix batteries in any light.

And the full moon is no problem here, it's cloudy. Hopefully, it will clear for tonights Leinods sky display.

Never look directly into light.

Did I miss any safety cautions?


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 18, 2002)

Kevin thanks for the heads up on the battery mix -- I never do mix'em anyway so can't advise - Leinods display? Nature or man-made? (Leinods sounds possibly like a store chain) -- oh yeah, don't insert batteries backwards...

Ricklux, why in the bathroom? You hidin' it from someone?


----------



## lambda (Nov 18, 2002)

Shooting stars in the sky; best after midnight. Might even be the best dispaly in several hundred years. 

Look to the sky tonight!


----------



## James S (Nov 18, 2002)

And if it's cloudy, just juggle LGi's to amuse your neighbors...


----------



## RickLux (Nov 18, 2002)

Just got mine today and had to wait an hour to try it out in the dark. I didn't want to waste the moment in my bathroom. So soon as it was dark out I went to the lake and woods behind my house.
wouldn't you know it's a full moon. Hey Charlie this light is really bright in my bathroom. Thx real nice light. Hey whats this almost unperceptive little switch on the bottom for?
click..... Poof 

whoaa!! i am invisable now, nice feature!!


----------



## RickLux (Nov 18, 2002)

Boy do I feel silly. I didn't go invisible after all........ My wife and son couldn't see me cause the light was shining in their eyes. Hey my mistake ! It was the on switch. 

I can't see!! I can't see!! 

Anyone could have made this mistake.


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 18, 2002)

Mr. Bulk-

Yes, I opened up a thread in the Cafe about the meteor shower. Here's a good link for info.:
http://www.spaceweather.com/ 

This link is just something I use to keep track of you.

http://liftoff.msfc.nasa.gov/RealTime/JPass/20/

I wouldn't darrelize your thread like this except that I thought you may want to back your ship up a little before your sensors start going off.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 18, 2002)

Aaack, we Hawaiians're outta this one. I gotta move to the mainland after retirement. Not just cheap shipping, but free sky shows, too...


----------



## darkgear.com (Nov 18, 2002)

Why r u outta this one? You can't see from there? I used to watch em all the time from the north shore. Kolekole pass was always a good place too. Heh just get outta the big city.(Mililani is pretty big now



)

2 more hours and I'm gonna wake up the kids to go count falling stars. They counted over a hundred in ahour during the Perseids. 

Best regards,
Randy


----------



## x-ray (Nov 21, 2002)

*LG5 Question / Suggestion:*



> Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> *
> I know for almost a fact that the Legend LXs are probably out as donors since I don't make circuits anyway, and the LX running a 5W on DD @6V is not even as bright as the average LGI, if preliminary experiments with the meager number of 5Ws I have now are any indication.
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I was thinking if the Legend LX's are not suitable for a 5w (or you can't get any good ones



), Would they make a good host for a 1w side emitter ?

The LX's reflector is fairly large (at least in proportion to the body size) and Lambda has had some great results with the 1w SE.

What do you think ?

Oh and if the answer is "yes that will work", I hereby put myself 1st in line for one


----------



## Berg (Nov 21, 2002)

Woohoo... it arrived.
All the way to sunny Queensland in Australia.
Typical though I had an appointment yesterday afternoon so I left work early so i didnt even know till I got to work this morning it came in yesterday.

<blink><blink>
dont switch on with pointed at face...


----------



## cableguy (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey!!! Someone in Australia Got His LGI before I Get Mine? I wore A path in the carpet pacing back and forth!!! What is the mailman Doing, swimming over here with it?


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 21, 2002)

Berg, glad to hear it arrived safe and sound. Now play nicely with others.

cableguy, e-mail me with your real info and I'll check the Stamps.com Delivery Confirmation log.


----------



## Merkava (Nov 22, 2002)

Mine arrived 4 days ago. Like all my flashlights after receiving them in the mail, I just had to look at it directly after loading in fresh batteries and see spots afterwards...anybody got this addiction? 

Brighter than my Lady Illuminator but then, it's running on 2AA. The LGI has an even lighting and is nearly as bright as the Cyclop but the Cyclop has a longer throw and whiter light. 

LGI owner should resist the temptation of unscrewing the head beyond the 2nd O-ring (read the instruction). The base of my collimator got shaved off by the soldering lead on the 2 wires, I probably went a little beyond the 2nd O-ring. I can see the scratch mark on the collimator and bits of shavings. It wasn't scratch before I removed the head and went a little too far.

Like dust and specks on a camera lens, I must add that the scratch mark/shaving bits from the reflector does not affect lighting quality.

Now to get a new collimator and epoxy the head to the body to prevent this from happening.


----------



## darkgear.com (Nov 22, 2002)

I think Patrick from InReTech coined the phrase "Dalmation Moment" (TM).


----------



## Light Year (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by x-ray:
> *LG5 Question / Suggestion:
> 
> </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> ...


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I was thinking if the Legend LX's are not suitable for a 5w (or you can't get any good ones



), Would they make a good host for a 1w side emitter ?

The LX's reflector is fairly large (at least in proportion to the body size) and Lambda has had some great results with the 1w SE.

What do you think ?

Oh and if the answer is "yes that will work", I hereby put myself 1st in line for one



*</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">does anyone know if the 1w SE would work with the legend lx, I have a couple of legends just asking to be modified...


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 22, 2002)

Light Year,

Just made one and ran it on both lithiums (for 6V), ain't that bright (used an "average" Luxeon which did not make it into the last LGI production run) -- Luxeons will reach a certain point of brightness after which any further voltage increase provides no additional output.


----------



## x-ray (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> *Light Year,
> 
> used an "average" Luxeon which did not make it into the last LGI production run *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Hi Mr Bulk,

I think we've got our wires crossed, in my earlier post which light year just quoted I asked if a 1w *side emitter* would work well in a Legend LX.

It would seem from your statement above that you just made one using a *standard* LS, that is unless you normally use side emitters in your LGI's (If I'm wrong, I'll accept a good



)


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 22, 2002)

A-hah! I stand corrected. Still, it is my guess with the smaller and less-shiny reflector of the LX, as well as the fact the bottom end of the reflector would have to be cut off to further expand the hole so that the SE could pass through to do its magic with the reflected side light, a critical part of the reflector's conical bottom end is lost.

The same 1-watt SE that Lambda sent me was used with the Legend 3AA reflector and Minimag reflector, both with poor results (dimmer amd more scattered and broken-up beam than all batwing LGIs I had on hand to compare with) yet immediately made well over 4,000 lux with the big mirror-like reflector of the 3D Maglite.

So the side-emitted light seems to need more of a specific type of "elbow room" to develop its beam before being reflected forward, and this certain formation of reflector wall is only achieved at the present time in a larger reflector. I presume that is why they must use computers to design differently shaped reflectors for different type lamps.

So someone should try the medium-sized LX reflector anyway (but not me, don't have any more 1-watt SEs), after polishing it up some first...


----------



## x-ray (Nov 22, 2002)

Oh well it was worth a try, thanks for the info...


----------

